# What do you do with your old needles?



## Kpr740 (May 30, 2014)

I'm sure some people here don't let their loved ones know about their steroid use. 
What do you do when you're done with your needles? Do you save all the used ones and take them somewhere to dispose of them after your cycle? Just toss them in the trash can? Trying to be safe about it. Didn't know if it was ok practice to just toss them in on the trash can and let it be or take them somewhere. Idk? What do you guys do? Kinda a dumb question, I know.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2014)

use a empty protein bottle and put everything in there..once its filled just trash it at your local garbage can....or find a playground with many children and leave them there..both will work


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 30, 2014)

I cap and break them down and put them down in the garbage can.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 30, 2014)

Same as rowdy break them down and if you have an old protein bottle use it just throw the broken pins in the bottle and you are g2g


----------



## Rumpy (May 30, 2014)

I have a big sharps container I ordered with my last round of pins.  Not sure what to do when it's full.  I think there are places around that will take them


----------



## regular (May 30, 2014)

If you have a needle exchange in your city, you can take them there and get fresh syringes for free. The needle exchange will safely dispose of your used syringes for you.

Waste disposal companies ask that you place your used needles in an empty labelled bleach or laundry detergent bottle before throwing them in the trash.







Personally, I can't accumulate points in a container in my house. Before a needle can go in the normal trash outside of a bleach or laundry detergent bottle the sharp point must be destroyed. You can purchase a "needle cutter" or a "needle incinerator" online.









I incinerate my needles with a MAPP gas torch that I keep under the sink in my bathroom. After I've used a syringe I heat the tip of the needle with the torch. It almost instantly melts the tip into a small metal ball which destroys the point. The dull melted needle is safe to throw in the trash.


----------



## JAXNY (May 30, 2014)

regular said:


> If you have a needle exchange in your city, you can take them there and get fresh syringes for free. The needle exchange will safely dispose of your used syringes for you.
> 
> Waste disposal companies ask that you place your used needles in an empty labelled bleach or laundry detergent bottle before throwing them in the trash.
> 
> ...



Those are the best ideas I have heard so far Reg.  
I was just filling up my empty protein container with them. Then stuffing some paper in there and super gluing the top on. Then put it in a dumpster.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 30, 2014)

I save them and hand them out to all the little kiddies at Halloween.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 30, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Those are the best ideas I have heard so far Reg.
> I was just filling up my empty protein container with them. Then stuffing some paper in there and super gluing the top on. Then put it in a dumpster.



I need one of those really is the responsible thing to do I have just been puting them in old plastic contaners and melting the lid closed....


----------



## DF (May 30, 2014)

I just use a sharps container.


----------



## AlphaD (May 30, 2014)

Regs, that is very informative and something i did not know.  Now i can stop dumping them in the Ocean, and watching them wash up on the Jersey shore....

But seriously i havent had to dispose of yet....still stacking in a 5lb protien container.


----------



## Yaya (May 30, 2014)

I sell them on ebay


----------



## afreakyone (May 30, 2014)

You guys use more than one needle? !


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 30, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> You guys use more than one needle? !



...every time. Every pin day fresh syringe and needle. 

I also store in a container and label it. Only been dumped once prior, ****ing ace.  Also I cut the syringes in half so they cant be reused if found


----------



## DarksideSix (May 30, 2014)

i cap them and through them in the trash.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 30, 2014)

Crest whitening mouth wash container. And/or empty protein tub.


----------



## Seeker (May 30, 2014)

Put them in a syringe container that I buy from the pharmacy for 3 bucks, once the container is full I just drop it off at the site.


----------



## snake (May 30, 2014)

I put them in a hard plastic container and put XXX on both sides, then out in the normal garbage.

Around the house I keep it under the sink. My wife know so no big deal. When my oldest found my needles I told him there were for my TRT when I got off the cream. All he said was, "You gotta do that yourself, NFW!"


----------



## afreakyone (May 30, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ...every time. Every pin day fresh syringe and needle.
> 
> I also store in a container and label it. Only been dumped once prior, ****ing ace.  Also I cut the syringes in half so they cant be reused if found



LOL..... I was just joking about reusing the needle.  

Where I work there is a sharps container in ever room. Makes for easy disposal.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 30, 2014)

I uncap them and bury them in the parks sandbox.


----------



## anewguy (May 30, 2014)

I just cap them up, roll them in the paper towel I used to lay down for prep, and toss them.  If someone goes digging though my garbage I certainly hope they get jabbed.


----------



## JAXNY (May 30, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> LOL..... I was just joking about reusing the needle.
> 
> Where I work there is a sharps container in ever room. Makes for easy disposal.



Don't mind him He gets a little air in his syringe some times. LOL.


----------



## j2048b (May 30, 2014)

man u guys waste sooo much money, i resharpen each needle, then re use each after i disinfect them and use until they are down to a nub...then i pin only into my fingers and toes..and my sphincter...its much easier when the needle is shorter...what a bunch of pansies..man it up fellas :32 (14):


----------



## Big Worm (May 30, 2014)

Give them to meth heads.


----------



## stonetag (May 30, 2014)

Protein tub for me, then to the dump.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 30, 2014)

Two Words: Ball Pit.


----------



## Get Some (May 30, 2014)

I just flush the pins down the toilet and throw away the syringe separately


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 30, 2014)

I throw away the syringes and stick the needles in my face and head and take selfies. That's me in my AVI.


----------



## regular (May 30, 2014)

DarksideSix said:


> i cap them and through them in the trash.



That's illegal pretty much everywhere. This issue is that workers who handle and sort trash can get poked by the needles. The recipient of the needle poke doesn't know if the person who used it first has Hep C, HIV, ebola or any other infectious disease. It might not seem like a big deal when someone is throwing a needle in the trash but that poke, to someone who has to work with waste material, is something which is avoided at all costs and legitimately feared. 

I'm not singling you out here. I'm sure lots of guys just throw their syringes in the trash. It's the point on the needle which is considered the threat. So inactivating that point or storing the needles in a poke proof labeled container is the responsible thing to do.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 30, 2014)

Old protein bottle also strip all the labels off duct tape the top closed write sharps with a sharpie on the side toss it in the bin nbd got the instructions from waste management


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 31, 2014)

I trade them for sex with prostitutes at the car wash.


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 31, 2014)

The car wash is where...


----------



## JAXNY (May 31, 2014)

Its important guys to make sure your needles are disposed of safely. Throwing them in the trash is the worst way. Especially throwing them away daily or weekly individually. They just get scattered more. 
If one were to fall out and a child in the neighborhood got  a hold of it that would not be a good scene. 
At least save them up in your protein container and when it's full seal the top shut so it can't be opened. 
Use some common sense and be responsible this is a safety issue.


----------



## JAXNY (May 31, 2014)

Btw this is not directed towards any one.  ^^^^^^There are a lot of newbies here


----------



## JAXNY (May 31, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> I trade them for sex with prostitutes at the car wash.



I like that idea.


----------



## Azog (May 31, 2014)

I slowly drive around where the homeless congregate with a stack of $100.00 bills dragging behind my car while one of my friends hides in the bed and throws the needles, syringes at hobo's like darts.


----------



## anewguy (May 31, 2014)

regular said:


> That's illegal pretty much everywhere. This issue is that workers who handle and sort trash can get poked by the needles. The recipient of the needle poke doesn't know if the person who used it first has Hep C, HIV, ebola or any other infectious disease. It might not seem like a big deal when someone is throwing a needle in the trash but that poke, to someone who has to work with waste material, is something which is avoided at all costs and legitimately feared.
> 
> I'm not singling you out here. I'm sure lots of guys just throw their syringes in the trash. It's the point on the needle which is considered the threat. So inactivating that point or storing the needles in a poke proof labeled container is the responsible thing to do.



Good point man. I always figured the cap was good enough but I guess that could come off pretty easy. Never put much thought into it I guess. 

I'm almost done with a tub of whey. I'll just use that for now.


----------



## Rumpy (May 31, 2014)

I send mine to Jol, he eats them as a side dish with light bulbs


----------



## Rip (May 31, 2014)

I've been throwing them in the trash, but I'm going to start using some of these great ides.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 1, 2014)

I throw them at the stray cats around my house...


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 1, 2014)

Get Some said:


> I just flush the pins down the toilet and throw away the syringe separately



This isn't "The Program" where we flush our gear AND needles down the toilet lol. I used to do all kinds of stuff and backed up sewer lines was one of them. If I was working on someones apmt complex and got stabbed by a fukking needle, Id look for the biggest dude at the complex and stab him in the fukking face with it


----------



## ccpro (Jun 1, 2014)

I just wash them with well water and resharpen them on my grinder and keep on truckin.  I don't waste! !!  Some of you bros are such rooks.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 1, 2014)

protein jug glue top shut label and take to the dump


----------



## Joliver (Jun 1, 2014)

I have about a billion of them that i need to get rid of now.  I guess i need to save my protein jugs.


----------



## JackC4 (Jun 2, 2014)

Use them to hold up gas stations, cheaper then a gun.


----------



## Ironcrusher (Jun 3, 2014)

I use a cardboard box to put them in then once it gets full. Throw the whole box in a burn pile.


----------



## Yatz77 (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread is equal parts informative and hillarious!

You guys are some twisted funny ****ers!


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 6, 2014)

I use them to make abstract sculptures and sell them at the flea market


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 6, 2014)

I cap mine and put them in an empty coors light can and crush it.  better than a ball pit for kids lol.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 7, 2014)

Im with Jaxny, I take them to the needle exchange and exchange them for fresh needles. They usually give me double of what I give them and the exact sizes too.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jun 7, 2014)

this works i think


----------



## goodfella (Jun 7, 2014)

Play ground DUH!


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 7, 2014)

Liquid washing detergent bottles work for me


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 7, 2014)

I send them to colt so he can take selfies....


----------



## graniteman (Jun 7, 2014)

Put them back in the wrapper and box, re-sell them on EBay, buy more gear with profits..


----------



## shenky (Jun 8, 2014)

Any solid container that doesn't expose the inside with a sealable lid will do. Try to duct tape the lid so it doesn't come undone in the garbage bin.

I use coffee containers, fill it up with needles, duct tape the lid and throw it away. I live in AZ and my state has a set of expectations for disposal of syringes, exactly as I've said. Other states may have other standards, I'm not sure. 

The last thing you want to have is for a container to come undone and the needles to come out. Don't want anyone getting poked.

Needle exchanges, as others have pointed out, are an option, but personally I don't want to be near a bunch of drug addicts.


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

The best idea that I have came across yet was in a laundry detergent bottle and when filled, use a can of spray foam insulator to fill in the voids and secure the contents. I can't remember who posted it but I don't take credit for it. Just passing along the info. It's what I'll be doing from here out.


----------

